# Hmmm, I think Atticus



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

needs a hair cut! You cant even see his face! He wouldnt let me dry his legs and belly, and he was being difficult and wouldnt let me comb through his tangley hair. So I had to unpack the grooming table and put it up. He's feeling wonderful now though, all tangle free! His baby hair is soooo soft and kind of cottony right now, if I miss even one day of brushing and combing he starts getting little mats. And blow drying is a nightmare since all of his hair sticks together in clumps and causes even more of a tangley mess. I cant wait for him to get groomed! Long puppy hair and snow dont go together well...









Look how flat his top knot is, haha. He needs it trimmed. I'm so glad he has an appointment on Thursday.










I used conditioner for the first time on him and his hair is so silky and soft! I dont know why I never used it before, I guess I never really thought about it. But I'm never bathing him again without it! It was so much easier to comb through all that hair.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG...LOL... he looks like a walking ball of hair. ound:

Definitely conditioner is a must, it is so helpful in keeping their hair from getting overly matted between grooms AND combing out after bathing. 

He is just soooo darned cute!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I JUST LOVE HIM!!! Look at that big fluff ball!!  

Yep, always use leave-in conditioner after bath unless showing that day. Never be without it!_


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

awwwh look at him xDD
he does look like a walking ball of hair hahaha


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay...stop it please??? You and Atticus are making me want a toy Poodle!! He is the cutest little muffin I have ever seen.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is a cute little fluff ball. What a big coat he has.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Okay...stop it please??? You and Atticus are making me want a toy Poodle!! He is the cutest little muffin I have ever seen.


Doesn't he? Between Atticus and this black female toy Poodle I've seen a couple of shows, I'm really thinking about a toy at some point. (The show dog has so much spunk, she's just adorable!)


----------

